# bobcat 743 lift



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

I am looking at a 743 bobcat I know its rated a 1300lb but I am curious about real world experence will it lift a 2000lb skid of salt of a truck can you sneek it off or now thank in advance


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Highly doubt it. 
We had a 773 and it wouldnt lift a skid of sod.
Maybe the sod weighed more but the machine was bigger too.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have lifted skids of Ice melt with my 773. I wouldnt want employees doing it though.Thumbs Up It picked it up but was very tippy, all I needed to do was get it clear of the truck, after that I dropped it to just off the ground to move it. If needed Ill do again, the 743 I believe is just alittle smaller, so worst case take a few bags off the farthest edge (leverage factor) & you should be fine. Still better to only move 5-10 bags by hand than 50.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

pushing it! Ours is also very tippy with 1000kg on it.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I would look at getting a bigger machine. You might be able to sneak a pallet off, but it is not safe. Also you are putting undo stress on your pumps and hydrolic system. This will cost you more money in the long run. I had a new holland lx485 which had about the same rating, and we used to bust pallets in half and load 1000lbs at a time. I upgraded to a S250 a couple of years ago and am very happy it. Not only can load and unload everthing I need to but, it has also improved production while landscaping.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

My dad's 743 would not lift a skid of sidewalk salt out of the truck. Exactly 2k lbs. The most I have lifted with it is around 1500 lbs


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Aren't mosat skids of salt 2450-2500#?


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Ya but the ones I was trying to lift were 40 bags 50 lbs each.


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

I only need to do it several times a year but thanks for the info. Was looking at them cause of the price but I guess Im going to have to spend a little more but I guess ill get a little more. I was looking for a machine under 6000lb so it would be a little easier to transport. My little tractor thinks it can move anything but im just out growing it in the loading deparment


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

i have a 753 bobcat but i woldnt try it fully loaded take some bags off and you will b fine but dont make any sudden movment or you will have 500lbs of bulk salt lol...other than that that machine is fine for snow i run mine with a 84 in snow bucket and stack 10ft high just need to know how to run the machine


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

No it won't.


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

no it wont what?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ISLDSNOWREMOVAL;1182518 said:


> no it wont what?


"Will it lift a 2000lb skid of salt off a truck?" The original question.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Not happening. You would be lucky to get 1700lbs up.


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

yea your right bout that


----------

